# subclinical mastitis?



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi There, I'm brand new here and I've been searching for an answer but haven't found it yet. I'm also brand new to goats so please bare with me. I just bought a new doe and picked her up Friday morning. She freshened 2 and a half weeks ago. The breeder said she's been letting her two kids nurse since day one. When I picked her up I noticed one side of her udder was really full. The breeder said she saw the kids were only suckling from the one side that morning. I milked her when I got home and got 14 ounces of really salty milk. Her udder is warm but not hot, not lumpy, red or tender. The milk isn't chunky, watery or stringy. She's been giving me about 20-22 ounces twice a day. This morning I milked each side separately and found the salty taste is coming from just one side and that side is producing much less than the good side. The good side does have a strong after taste but not at all salty. I did a Dr. Naylor mastitis test and it was negative on both sides. She's an 8 year old mini Nubian and this is her 5th freshening. So, here's my question... should I assume subclinical mastitis and treat with ToDAY or wait and see what happens. I ordered a CMT test kit but it won't be here until next week and my vet is out of town for 2 weeks. Thanks!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
I wish I knew more. Hopefully someone will help you out.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

We had a case of mastitis that tested positive with the CMT but negative with Dr. Naylors. We treated our doe with Today 3 treatments 12 hours apart and LA200. We also used pepperment oil on her udder. If it were me I would not wait on treatment. Salty milk can be a sign of mastitis. 

Welcome to TGS! Lots of good people and information here!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Steph, I'm convinced
I will start treating. Do you think i should treat both sides or just the salty one?


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I would only treat the salty side. If the other side seems normal then there is no need to treat it. Be careful when handling the teats so you don't cross contaminate the good side when milking.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would assume sub-clinical staff, but I would treat with pirsue, which comes from a vet. Also make sure she's up on her bo.se and copper. I've seen good turn arounds here just with a bo.se shot. Once you get her all cleared up you may want to look into vaccinating for Staff with our wet weather (at least mine is).


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

She got her first dose this morning. Had to use ToDay because that's what I had. Was easier then I thought it would be. I have an appointment on Thursday to get her vaccinated, tested, dewormed and trimmed. Sure hope this works. I got another doe from this same breeder and her milk had kind of a bitter after taste the first week or so but now I think it taste great. Unfortunately my husband thinks he can still taste the bitter and he won't drink it. That's why I got this new doe. I'm suddenly very opposed to buying cows milk at the grocery store so I need this milk to be really good. I assume the copper won't taint the milk, right?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If anything the copper wiould make her milk taste even sweeter. When their mineral and nutritional profile is correct, they do everything better.


----------

